# Pixma 9000 Mk II Snow Leopard Drivers???



## rejames1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone out there running Snow Leopard with this printer?

I just received my 9000 Mk II in the mail and haven't set it up yet.

I've read that I shouldn't use the drivers in the box, that I should download the drivers straight from Usa.Canon.com 

I a little confused on what exactly I'm supposed to be downloading. I'm assuming I need the driver for Mac OS X 10.5/10.6 (even though I'm using 10.6.4). What I'm confused about are the 6 additional downloads available under the "software" section.

Should I be downloading and installing everything listed?

Thanks in advance for any help.

-Rob


----------

